# Trimming Dwarf Water Lettuce roots



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

When I first started my 5.5 crypt tank, I added a bit too much osmocote+ into the substrate. The Nitrates were well above 80ppm so to soak up the excess nitrates, I added some DWL to the tank. Now that I've let the tank stabilized, the DWL (and stray Frogbit) have taken over the top of my tank and my Nitrates are now less than 5ppm. But now some of the roots of my DWL have gotten really long. Like long enough to reach the substrate and creep along it. I like the look of the long roots, but some of them are too long. Would it be alright to trim the roots? Would it affect the plants negatively? Or would dosing more Nitrate via Rootmedic Macro solution reduce the size of the roots? Ill post a pic later tonight.


----------



## Vic (Jan 23, 2011)

I never have any problems trimming the roots of my dwarf water lettuce. Besides the plant is easily capable of growing quickly. If you want some extra, just pm me.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Vic said:


> I never have any problems trimming the roots of my dwarf water lettuce. Besides the plant is easily capable of growing quickly. If you want some extra, just pm me.


Ah thanks. I think I'm good with the DWL I have atm.










Here's the roots. It looks like they are about to root into the substrate.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow that's some root, can never get my to root like that.


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow, the roots on mine are only an inch long or so!


----------



## Durgidog (Jan 16, 2012)

I trim my dwarf water lettuce roots often. In one of my tanks the roots get algae and I pinch them off almost completely - they always come back. Love that plant, I have it in all of my tanks.


----------

